
Testing Results on an Excellent Lithium-Ion Cell Chemistry - zaroth
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/335672438_A_Wide_Range_of_Testing_Results_on_an_Excellent_Lithium-Ion_Cell_Chemistry_to_be_used_as_Benchmarks_for_New_Battery_Technologies/fulltext/5d7305d092851cacdb270708/335672438_A_Wide_Range_of_Testing_Results_on_an_Excellent_Lithium-Ion_Cell_Chemistry_to_be_used_as_Benchmarks_for_New_Battery_Technologies.pdf?origin=publication_detail
======
zaroth
In summary, a new medium-density chemistry of pouch cells can retain 90%
capacity after 5,000 cycles at 100% depth of discharge.

In other words, trading off a bit of range (e.g. a Model S goes from 360 to
300 miles) to get batteries that can last for 1 million miles, or
alternatively, grid storage applications that could run for 20 years.

This work is from Jeff Dahn’s team which does research for Tesla, which has
claimed they will deliver a million mile battery next year. Presumably this
could be an option for _high duty cycle_ vehicles that could be charging
multiple times a day.

